# 1900 Adult Tricycle??



## Keebo (Nov 20, 2012)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/atq/3373766269.html


----------



## pelletman (Nov 29, 2012)

Kids trike


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 29, 2012)

Back in the day, this style tricycle was considered to be a girls model. It wasn't viewed as lady-like for a girl to straddle a bar on larger bicycles or even small children's vehicles like tricycles, so the tiller style was designed for girls to sit into the seat between the two rear wheels with the frame bar well below the seat level. This made the tricycle a step through design and it was pretty much like sitting on a chair seat. This is a child's model tricycle, although larger, similar ones were made for adults, some even designed for handicapped persons which were hand operated.

Eventually, views changed as to what was considered proper for children when mounting and riding a trike, and this style tricycle soon disappeared from the market. From old photos I've collected, by the 1920s it seems most girls and boys were both given the same tricycles to ride that were straddled. The last catalog photos I've seen showing these girls' tiller style trikes for sale date to somewhere in the 1920s.

Dave


----------



## vincev (Nov 29, 2012)

I think it was on Ebay a few times.


----------

